# exhaust problem, please read



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a 2004 goat who i love dearly. she has right at 35k miles on her, and she has recently started squealy-squeaking around 3k rpm. what is the deal? and how do i get it fixed...i would post a vid/audio clip but i believe air sound would overtake my cameraphone.....thanks in advance


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

Have you fixed this? I had a similar problem that fixed itself. I noticed it was when I had the A/C running, the squeaking would begin. It doesn't do that anymore, I don't know why. Lasted about a week like that and then suddenly, no more!


----------

